# Members in Motion



## rabbit (Dec 13, 2007)

How do I cover or make my face blurry in the video to conceal my identity?


----------



## rabbit (Jan 1, 2008)

anyone


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2008)

You'll need to edit the video with something like Adobe Premiere


----------

